# Uterus Moving Out of Pelvis??????



## jelr

Hi Everyone, I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and know my uterus should be moving out of my pelvis in the next few weeks, does anybody know if it moves out exactly at 12 weeks or is it different for everyone else and also do you feel anything or notice it happening and once it has happened can you see or feel it.

I'm just curious really.


----------



## Zoya

I think it depends from person to person but noramylly it moves b/w 11-13w....mine moved around 12w........you feel like straching,very little pain (sometime you don't even notice it).......

hope this can help a bit...:hug:


----------



## angelstardust

I don't even remember it happening in my other two pregnancies!


----------



## Mary Jo

Mine moved up during week 12, there was nothing to feel last Monday when I went for the scan at 11w 6 but it was there by Thursday or so. I had a lot of cramping the day and evening after my scan and the following day, maybe that was it?


----------



## dizzy duck

Mine moved up at 11 weeks, there was a lot of stretching pains but nothing too bad, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Armywife

Mine had moved up by 10 + 3, docs thought it might be twins as it had moved so early! just the one there though! Depends on each person i think, couldn't tell you how it feels as i've had so many pains and things i don't know which was for what!!! :rofl: x x x


----------



## shelleylu

Hiya,

Im nearly 17 weeks, and only when I need a wee can I feel my uterus at all - it doesnt just pop up like you'd imagine it does! Its a bit confusing really because you'd think it would!! I'd sit back and be patient. I dont have a bump or anything hun :(
You do feel a lot of stretching at around your time though. You might have some pain, but a lot of girls dont feel anything.

Good luck with it all xxxxx


----------



## Loo

The uterus doesnt so much as _move_, as just gets big enough to peak out the confines of the pelvis.

When the doctor or midwife feels your tummy, they can only feel things that are in the abdomen. Things that are in the pelvis are hidden behind the pelvic bones. (Which is why women need an internal examination to feel the uterus when they arent pregnant).

So once the uterus is big enough to have its top bit above the pelvic brim, they can start to feel it by examining your abdomen. Usually ~12 weeks.

I think these pages are quite useful as they should pictures of the uterus as well as the baby: 
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/12weeks/

go back or forward for different weeks.

hope that helps x


----------



## jelr

Thanks everyone - was just curious as I wasn't sure if it was something that you notice or if it just happens I guess I will just have to wait and see. Army wife I'm like you I probably wont even notice cause I have so many pains and aches :rofl:.

Loo the link was brilliant thanks a mill.

Have my scan next week too, so I should see a lot more then cause I'm just so nosey I love to know everything :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Loo said:


> The uterus doesnt so much as _move_, as just gets big enough to peak out the confines of the pelvis.
> 
> When the doctor or midwife feels your tummy, they can only feel things that are in the abdomen. Things that are in the pelvis are hidden behind the pelvic bones. (Which is why women need an internal examination to feel the uterus when they arent pregnant).
> 
> So once the uterus is big enough to have its top bit above the pelvic brim, they can start to feel it by examining your abdomen. Usually ~12 weeks.
> 
> I think these pages are quite useful as they should pictures of the uterus as well as the baby:
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/12weeks/
> 
> go back or forward for different weeks.
> 
> hope that helps x

Ummm... My doctor felt my uterus through my abdomen, not internally. She was pressing a couple of inches above my pelvic bone and my uterus has always been there, as far as I know, based on my pains and such. When she felt for my uterus she said that I was 9-10 weeks, then after seeing the size of my baby, she said it was possible that I was only 8 weeks. Is my uterus bigger than others'?


----------



## Loo

Hi Waiting4 baby

This link describes the normal size of the pregnant and non pregnant uterus.

https://www.gpnotebook.co.uk/simplepage.cfm?ID=60424245

(bimanual examination = internal exam (2 fingers inside vagina and a hand on belly) and symphysis pubis=pubic bone at front)

Don't forget if you've got a full bladder, then the uterus gets pushed up further.

Maybe you could ask your doctor next time you see her, whether it was just your bladder pushing things up, or whether your uterus was bigger than she expected?? 

x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Loo said:


> Hi Waiting4 baby
> 
> This link describes the normal size of the pregnant and non pregnant uterus.
> 
> https://www.gpnotebook.co.uk/simplepage.cfm?ID=60424245
> 
> (bimanual examination = internal exam (2 fingers inside vagina and a hand on belly) and symphysis pubis=pubic bone at front)
> 
> Don't forget if you've got a full bladder, then the uterus gets pushed up further.
> 
> Maybe you could ask your doctor next time you see her, whether it was just your bladder pushing things up, or whether your uterus was bigger than she expected??
> 
> x

My bladder was most definitely not full. I had just finished peeing for the usual cup they take. 

I'll ask her about it. She also said that it's titled backwards, so I want to ask about what that means (whether tilting causes complications). I was kind of just waiting for the ultrasound, so I didn't think to stop and ask any questions at the time. :blush: Do you think maybe if my uterus is a little bit bigger than usual, that could be why she said that the baby looked more like I was at 8 weeks? Like, maybe she was going by baby to uterus ratio? :shrug: No idea why she'd go by that.

Thanks.


----------



## Loo

_My bladder was most definitely not full. I had just finished peeing for the usual cup they take. 

I'll ask her about it. She also said that it's titled backwards, so I want to ask about what that means (whether tilting causes complications). I was kind of just waiting for the ultrasound, so I didn't think to stop and ask any questions at the time.  Do you think maybe if my uterus is a little bit bigger than usual, that could be why she said that the baby looked more like I was at 8 weeks? Like, maybe she was going by baby to uterus ratio?  No idea why she'd go by that.

Thanks._

I am not an expert, but I'll answer to the best of my knowledge/ability!!

Did the doc get the 8 weeks from a scan? If so, then I would say she diefinitely didn't do it on a ratio - but in the standard way of measuring the baby from head to bottom and seeing how long that CRL (crown rump length) was. 

If your uterus was slightly bigger than average, that would account for her thinking you were a bit further on that you were when she actually checked by scan. And she can clear that up for you next time you go. 

If your uterus is tilted backwards - the doctor usually means it is 'retroverted'. Search on the TTC forum for tilted or retroverted uterus and there will be a few threads as I have seen them over the last few weeks. Up to a fifth of all women have a retroverted uterus and most of the comments on the threads have seemed to be that it might make getting pregnant more of a challenge, but otherwise isnt a problem.

x


----------



## angelstardust

I have a tilted/retroverted uterus. No m/c that I know off and the only problem that I can say it causes during pregnancy is a little more backache than normal (although to be a pest I also have a kink in my spine!). Oh my cervix is pretty high up too because of it, so much so that I can't comfortably reach it with my fingers, and I have long fingers too! :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

angelstardust said:


> I have a tilted/retroverted uterus. No m/c that I know off and the only problem that I can say it causes during pregnancy is a little more backache than normal (although to be a pest I also have a kink in my spine!). Oh my cervix is pretty high up too because of it, so much so that I can't comfortably reach it with my fingers, and I have long fingers too! :rofl:

I've been able to feel my cervix with my fingers, and for some reason, someone at some time, made me start thinking that was weird?? I thought it was too far down/too big. :cry:


----------



## jelr

Loo thanks for the new link about the size of the uterus - I found it really interesting. Waiting4baby sorry but i'm off no help at all to you I haven't a clue if my own uterus has even started moving up - sorry about that.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

jelr said:


> Loo thanks for the new link about the size of the uterus - I found it really interesting. Waiting4baby sorry but i'm off no help at all to you I haven't a clue if my own uterus has even started moving up - sorry about that.

Oh, it's okay. Sorry for hijacking your thread there!


----------



## jelr

Waiting4baby dont be silly hon, you didn't hijack it at all sure thats what these things are for, we are all going through the same thing and have the same worries, I'm just glad it was off some help to us both and sorry I couldn't help more. Thank God for bnb eh to help answer all our questions. 

Ur only 6 days behind me - so here is to a healthy 9 months or 6.5 (not quiet sure what is left - I just know its too long :rofl:)


----------



## mum04

hi all i'm 12 weeks on tuesday this week (25.01.2011) mine has already popped over my pelvis i can feel it but then this my fourth child.

can i pls ask where u got ur pregnancy tracker that u hav on here


----------



## wj820

Hello ladies, I'm new to the board. I'm 8 wks pregnant today and have my first u/s tomorrow. I nervious and excited all at the same time. This will be my third pregnancy as I have a 11year old and a soon to be 3 year old.


----------



## xdxxtx

Mine started moving out at around 11 weeks. I could kinda tell when I didn't have to pee as often. At the end of 13 weeks, my belly POPPED out like I couldn't believe. Now I definitely look like there's a baby in there. haha... It pops out the most only about 3 inches below my belly button, but it's out there.


----------



## m_t_rose

Wow this is a super old thread!! It was first from when I was in the first tri with DS who is about to be 2


----------

